# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Какие возможности у DVD-RW дисковода?

## PORSHEvchik

У меня стоит _NEC DVD_RW ND3550A , да, старенький, но меня интересует может ли он записывать ДВД9, а то я ни разу не пробовал кроме ДВД5 ничего более объемного записывать. Вопрос возник что мне начали втирать будто девятки это двухсторонние диски, а птёрки-односторонние, хотя мне казалось что девятки двухслойные(собственно это мне всё равно не понятно, как можно на одно стороне на двух слоях записать, не произойдёт ли затирания предыдущей записи). Говоря о двухслойности, один раз я смог на диск ДВД-Р записать информацию 2 раза, при этом первоначально записаная инфа читалась только ДВД-плеером, а вторичная инфа - только компом  :Smiley: , повторно такой трюк не получился. Дальше дело обстоит так, мне на ДВД+РВ записали HD Video, комп никакой информации не видит, что можете подсказать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Детальный разбор Вашего привода http://www.ixbt.com/optical/nec3550.shtml

----------


## Arkadiy

> Вопрос возник что мне начали втирать будто девятки это двухсторонние диски, а птёрки-односторонние, хотя мне казалось что девятки двухслойные(собственно это мне всё равно не понятно, как можно на одно стороне на двух слоях записать, не произойдёт ли затирания предыдущей записи). Говоря о двухслойности, один раз я смог на диск ДВД-Р записать информацию 2 раза, при этом первоначально записаная инфа читалась только ДВД-плеером, а вторичная инфа - только компом , повторно такой трюк не получился. Дальше дело обстоит так, мне на ДВД+РВ записали HD Video, комп никакой информации не видит, что можете подсказать?


Вот тут в общих чертах написанно о ДВД дисках, далеко ходить не надо  :Smiley: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD

Насчёт вашего HD Video:
- Диск мог быть записан с ошибкой
- Диск мог быть записан на большой скорости, например 18х и более.
- Болванка может быть не качественная, на одном компе без проблем, а на другом диск вообще не видит...

----------


## sergey888

Пишу на ДВД9 постоянно, для этого нужны двухслойные диски. Двухсторонних для записи кстати не встречал. Одна проблемма, приходится закупать их мелкими партиями, потому как по одному эти DVD+R DL стоят ну очень дорого.  :Angry: 

P.S. За последние 2 года не встречал DVD_RW который бы не поддерживал запись на DVD+R DL.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Благодарю за ссылки и объяснения!

----------


## UFANych

Попадались диски двусторонние однослойные bulk DVD+R, продавец Mirex, внутри оно было Moser Baer India Ltd., MBIPG101-R04-001, то есть Mirex в своём репертуаре.

Самое большое неудобство таких дисков - а как их отличать? Там в очень ограниченном месте можно маркером написать, например, его номер. И всё. Или, если до полного объёма не записан, на свободной поверхности. И в свете этого, двусторонние ИМХО нужны лишь для архивов длительного хранения, то есть не для частого применения.

----------


## sergey888

> Попадались диски двусторонние однослойные bulk DVD+R, продавец Mirex, внутри оно было Moser Baer India Ltd., MBIPG101-R04-001, то есть Mirex в своём репертуаре.
> 
> Самое большое неудобство таких дисков - а как их отличать? Там в очень ограниченном месте можно маркером написать, например, его номер. И всё. Или, если до полного объёма не записан, на свободной поверхности. И в свете этого, двусторонние ИМХО нужны лишь для архивов длительного хранения, то есть не для частого применения.


И смысла в двухсторонних дисках ноль и даже меньше. Двухслойные например нужны что бы записать игры более 4.5Гб и образы которых нельзя разрезать из за нарушения защиты. Проще говоря их потом нельзя будет запустить. А двухсторонние, это тоже самое как обычные две штуки.  :Wink:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Ребята, у меня опять проблемка с записью. Купил DVD+R DL, дисковод запись поддерживает, а неро не хочет записывать. Могло это произойти из-за того, что я сделал IE невидимым для FF3, или у меня с головой что-то :-))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Запись останавливается ещё до того как диск раскрутился.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Я пробежался взглядом ламера, но заметил что есть какие-то ошибки :Cheesy:

----------


## sergey888

На самом деле тут может быть множество вариантов почему оно не работает. Но для начала укажи какой фирмы DVD-RW и какой DVD+R DL. 
Попробуй установить Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 вместо Неро.

----------


## XP user

> Ребята, у меня опять проблемка с записью. Купил DVD+R DL, дисковод запись поддерживает, а неро не хочет записывать.


Я не знаю, какая версия у вашей Неро, но я наблюдал, как некоторые хотят записать DVD, а вкладка стоит на CD... Не забыли случайно переключить на DVD?





Paul

----------


## PORSHEvchik

*sergey888* дисковод: NEC DVD_RW ND3550A , диск DVD+R DL: Mirex 8x 8,5Gb . *p2u* Nero 7 Premium, а NeroStartSmart Я никогда не пользуюсь, сразу запускаю NeroBurningRom

*Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут*

C Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 тоже крах записи.

----------


## sergey888

NEC хорошая стабильная фирма не привередливая к дискам хотя конкретно с этой моделью не сталкивался. С дисками Mirex не сталкивался ниразу и не могу сказать что это за хрень, я пользуюсь только Verbatim. 

Раз и на Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 крах, то или винда глюканула или проблемы с самим DVD_RW или что вероятнее всего некачественные или неподходящие для вашего DVD_RW диски. 

У меня например DVD_RW LG он привередлив к дискам и не все берет но с DVD+R DL Verbatim проблем небыло.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Благодарю за ответы. Выходит что на 10евро попал, если есть непереносимость дисков этой фирмы (я сразу 3 купил). Попробую найти последние дрова, если не поможет, значит попал  :Sad:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Где-то читал что перепрошивкой привода можно обучить его (привод) общаться с новыми типами болванок. Погуглите- может что-то и найдётся по обновлению прошивки для Вашего NECa.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

*AlexGOMEL* Да я уже поменял прошивку на новую, безрезультатно.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Ребята, счастье привалило. Копал дальше и нашел, теперь мой ND 3550A стал ND 4551A. Скорее всего дело было внутри железяки, я поковырял её по найденому руководству и получил новую железяку, теперь диск пошел записываться. Я невероятно рад :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: , если здесь допустимы такие вещи, которые я проделал, то подскажите как скинуть материал в тему, я тогда залью (для большей доступности), если нет, то нет :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ребята, счастье привалило. Копал дальше и нашел, теперь мой ND 3550A стал ND 4551A. Скорее всего дело было внутри железяки, я поковырял её по найденому руководству и получил новую железяку, теперь диск пошел записываться. Я невероятно рад, если здесь допустимы такие вещи, которые я проделал, то подскажите как скинуть материал в тему, я тогда залью (для большей доступности), если нет, то нет


Ну, можете в этой же теме рассказать, что именно вы сделали  :Smiley:  ИМХО, смена прошивки всё же дала результат

----------


## PORSHEvchik

*ALEX(XX)* Это, как мне показалось, не совсем смена прошивки.
*Переделка NEC ND 3550A в 4551A сменой bootcode и прошивкой firmware "старшей сестры".*
*1)*Вот, что по этому поводу высказывает крупный компьютерный портал IXBT, привожу цитату дословно:"При детальном исследовании внутренностей привода, была обнаружена практически полная идентичность печатной платы, компонентов и оптической системы с приводом ND-4550. По всей видимости, любители бесплатных апгрейдов могут надеяться на бесплатную перепрошивку одного привода в другой. Если цена ND-4550 будет существенно отличаться от цены ND-3550, то такая игра, несомненно, стоит свеч", и ещё "Практически сразу после выхода в свет флагманской модели DVD рекордера компании NEC ND-4550, на прилавки магазинов попала интересная модификация этой модели, получившая номер ND-4551. Что это за модификация? Если вы ожидаете изменений в «железе», то могу вас сразу огорчить: модели 4550 и 4551 абсолютно идентичны внутри, таким образом, все сводится к изменениям в прошивке привода".
*2)*Изучив обзоры приводов становится ясно, что в случае удачного исхода "предприятия" нам светит несколько большее нежели смена маркировки резака... Станут доступны, ранее скрытые взору: технология LabelFlash, позволяющей стандартным лазером рисовать качественные этикетки на DVD болванках, имеющих специальное покрытие, создавать изображение на рабочей поверхности записываемых DVD дисков, поддержка дисков DVD-RAM, ну и как мне кажется улучшенные стратегии записи и чтения.
Что же.... как мне кажется, ради таких технических новшеств стоит попробовать превратить свой привод в старшую модель. _Теперь коротко о том, что для этого потребуется:_
*а)*Архив (программа изменения Bootcode привода, оффициальные прошивки 1-07, 1-08 и 1-09bt для Nec ND 4551A, прошивальщик NecWinFlash)
*б)*Убрать всякий разгон, "посадить" привод "Мастером", единственным устройством на шлейф.
*в)*Отсутствие диска в лотке привода.
Приступим.....
       Все действия я осуществлял непосредственно из под операционной системы Windows XP SP2, первым делом запускаем файл *NECBFL.exe* и получаем:

Сразу оговорюсь, скриншоты снимаю по ходу написания статьи, поэтому не стоит удивляться тому, что на месте потенциального _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A красуется 4551. На этом этапе прописываем (на какой букве у нас сидит обновляемый привод) \\.\e: получаем:

Теперь соответственно выбираем 3 и процесс стартует. Необходимо отметить тот факт, что процесс по существу обратим, т.е при желании можно вернуть всё на исходные позиции. Во-время изменения bootcode, индикатор привода моргает, по завершению дос-окно самоликвидируется. Затем следует перезагрузить машину (индикатор привода будет моргать вплоть до залива прошивки от 4551A). После загрузки операционной системы запускаем прошивальщик (NecWinFlash.exe) и кнопкой Flash выбираем прошивку, которую хотим залить (в архиве находятся оффициальные версии прошивок версий 1-07, 1-08 и 1-09bt).

Вот собственно и всё.....по завершению процесса обновления остаётся только перезагрузить машину. Вуаля и мы получаем в распоряжение абсолютно новую модель привода, технически более совершенную, без каких бы то ни было капиталовложений, неправда ли приятно.
*Материал взят с* http://andreyex.narod.ru
АРХИВ для переделки.

----------


## Nickolas

:Shocked: купил привод-ASUS DRW-2014s1 что скажите по оптике-стекло или пластик,и как вообще сам привод ?
спасибо.

----------

